

Show HN: Android Virtualization on ARM (Our MVP) - robot

This is our MVP (built in ~2 years): http://vimeo.com/21889466<p>We run virtualized instances of Android/Linux operating systems on multicore ARM processors. What you see in the demo is in similar caliber of what VMWare has today.<p>I am the founder, 29, we are a small team. I would welcome any feedback, suggestions, improvements ... perhaps suggestions on who to approach. There may be people or companies which we didn't think of.<p>I will be in Mountain View from 10th April onwards and happy to meet anyone interested in the technology. (also looking for housing in the MV area).
======
robot
Clickable: <http://vimeo.com/21889466>

------
dman
Does the Motorola Atrix use your technology or has Moto rolled out their own
tech?

~~~
robot
It seems this phone uses a web application that connects to a remote machine
that provides the desktop applications. This is one of the ways of doing it;
they bring the remote environment to your phone.

In our case however, the OS itself (i.e. linux kernel) runs on the baremetal
hypervisor directly resident on the device.

~~~
dman
Ah nice! I wasnt aware that Atrix was remote access. Well I wish you much
success - anything that allows more OS flexibility is a win in my book!

